# Food Suggestion Help!



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

What about Nutrisource? I dont remember how much it is, but it seems to be pretty decent, and I think they offer a promotion or at least the place that sells it here does - after you buy so many bags you get one free.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nutrisource is good, the person at my Dexter's deli said PureVita one of their line... they're one of the few that have never had a recall. Artemmis and First mate good also and reasonable price.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hmmm, finding a grain free at about $1 a pound is gonna be tough...

I was gonna suggest Fromm gold but that's not grain free ;(


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The only foods that I could find any where near that price range (that I would consider - not Beneful!!) were the "By Nature' brand. They are a small company out of New England. Their canned foods are grain free but not the dry. I've used the canned before. You can get the regular dry food for around $1.50 a pound, or the Organic dry for around $1.75 a pound. 

By Nature Pet Foods – About Us


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I am at a loss...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I would say nutri source, pura vita and maybe precise (though their grain free line is not too impressive)


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

*I'm taking notice as well*



Liz said:


> Okay I personally feed Raw and my puppy buyers for the most part do also. I have a friend you feeds kibble who is now lost with this Diamond stuff. She was feeding Nature's Domain but with all the recalls is not comfortable doing so. What foods can replace this. Natures Domain was about $1.00 per pound. What would you Kibble guru's recommend. I know feeding a higher quality even though you pay more you feed less but her husband has a budget and they stick to it. In 13 years I haven't been able to convince them different and I can be persuasive. LOL Help! What could they use instead that is decent and preferrably grain free? Any help is appreciated.



I'm following this thread as well. I have a little guy that needs to change from Diamond anything as well. I want the best I can get for him BUT saying that I'm not rich is an under statement, so price is a major consideration. So I'm following these comments and taking notice of all the suggestions. Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

What about fromm?
I'm in the same boat


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Nutrisource, Fromm, or Earthborn Holistic are my recommendations.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Really Canidae?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape::tape:


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Just as a question what's wrong with Canidae? I like their grain free line and was thinking about trying it with Duke awhile ago.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I was one who was feeding Canidae when they sold out and changed formulas unannounced. My dogs had horrid bloody diarrhea although I didn't bother with the class action suit. I thought they were also a part of this most recent recall. I'd never trust the company.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I mentioned that but someone else told them Canidae was a top food. I just give the info and hope they appreciate the wisdom but then they choose. I hope they don't regret it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Fromm has some cheaper foods, that are still high quality IMO from a great company.

Fromm Classics on mrchewy.com is about $35 for 33lbs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Funny how people think. They are not ok with feeding one diamond food, but fine with feeding another diamond food. Oh well, to each his own!


----------

